

Flaws of Hierarchical File System - astine
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/TerminallyIncoherent/~3/ZAWrgco-978/

======
russell
The post is really asking, how do you tag files six ways to Sunday, so that
files (movies say) can be located under title, genre, actors, etc. in an easy
way with a good UI. By the way throw in referential integrity so that if you
delete a movie, all its tags are deleted.

My GF could use something like that. She is a painter and photographer and has
thousands of images in various stages of processing. Do any of you have good
suggestions?

~~~
viraptor
Suggestions? Zeitgeist [1] + Tracker [2] if you're on linux...

[1] <http://zeitgeist-project.com/>

[2] <http://projects.gnome.org/tracker/>

